# seizures



## avonleahavanese

Hi, Everyone:
Does anyone out there have any experience with seizures in a Havanese? A puppy owner of mine reported that their 3 yrs. old Hav had a couple of episodes. The vet thinks it might be epilepsy and is treating her with medication. I advised them to check liver enzymes to be sure (both parents have normal labs and are in the Cornell study), and check to make sure she didn't get into any toxins - either food, such as grapes, onions, etc., or outside - such as a neighbor's lawn pesticides.
Any other thoughts/advice? Thanks!
Phyllis


----------



## ama0722

I don't have any advice. But I am sorry to hear that about this dog. I would get him to a specialist vet right away. I think there are many different things seizures can be caused from, just the same for humans.

Amanda


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

I know that low thyroid has been tied to seizures in some cases. Dr. Jean Dodds has been doing a study on this for years. 

Blood tests are definitely in order, but I would look at external culprits first to rule them out.

I hope this little dog is okay!

Wanda


----------



## Lina

I'm sorry to hear about the seizures. I would just agree with everyone else to see a specialist and make sure they can actually find what is causing the seizures.


----------



## Leeann

Sorry to hear about this little girl, what about Hypoglycemia low blood sugar have they tested for that?


----------



## Cheryl

They have to check the liver enzymes, including pre and post meal bile acids. Epilepsy is often treated with Phenobarbital in dogs and then the dog with livger disease goes down hill very quickly because it is metabolized in the liver. This particular dog may not have congenital liver disease because he is older, but he could still have acquired. 

Thanks for posting on your friends behalf.


----------



## JennyRobertson

*My dog has had a few seizures*

This is an old post I'm replying to, but I wanted to chime in. My almost-three-year-old Havanese has had two seizures that we know of, and possibly a few that occurred when I was not at home.

The first time she didn't recognize us, although we were just sitting around on a Sunday morning, and started barking at us like she was afraid. Then, after about a minute, she was OK. That was last summer, when she was 2.5 years old.

Then, about a month ago (six months after the first one), she had a full-on Grand Mal seizure. Very frightening. It lasted about a minute, maybe a bit more.

I had her blood work done, a few weeks after the Grand Mal seizure, and it came back all normal, so the vet suspects epilepsy, because she is so young. She suggested to wait and see when the next seizure happens, and assess at that point. If she has seizures every 3-4 months, or less frequently, there may be no need to treat her.

I'm thinking I may take her to an integrated East-West vet, where they can do MRIs to make sure she doesn't have a tumor, and give her acupuncture and herbs as well.

Jenny


----------



## Jill in Mich

JennyRobertson said:


> This is an old post I'm replying to, but I wanted to chime in. My almost-three-year-old Havanese has had two seizures that we know of, and possibly a few that occurred when I was not at home.
> 
> The first time she didn't recognize us, although we were just sitting around on a Sunday morning, and started barking at us like she was afraid. Then, after about a minute, she was OK. That was last summer, when she was 2.5 years old.
> 
> Then, about a month ago (six months after the first one), she had a full-on Grand Mal seizure. Very frightening. It lasted about a minute, maybe a bit more.
> 
> I had her blood work done, a few weeks after the Grand Mal seizure, and it came back all normal, so the vet suspects epilepsy, because she is so young. She suggested to wait and see when the next seizure happens, and assess at that point. If she has seizures every 3-4 months, or less frequently, there may be no need to treat her.
> 
> I'm thinking I may take her to an integrated East-West vet, where they can do MRIs to make sure she doesn't have a tumor, and give her acupuncture and herbs as well.
> 
> Jenny


Jenny, my 4-yr old Coton recently had a couple of episodes. After liver/kidney/thyroid tests - that all came back clear - they believe the seizures were an allergic reaction to food (I was in the process of changing him over to Nature's Variety Kibble).

I was talking to an animal nutritionist and she said that rosemary frequently causes seizures in dogs & cats.


----------



## Bramble's Mummy

Sadly, my not quite 2 years old Havanese, Bramble, very suddenly developed catastrophic seizures, which were caused by meningitis. It was all very traumatic, although on high dose phenobarbitol and prednisolone his symptoms were controlled for a few months. The pheno barb did cause liver damage and the vet had to change the anti seizure medication, but for quite some time he had to be on both, as they couldn't risk taking him off one, whilst waiting for the other to reach a therapeutic level. Unfortunately the seizures were so severe that it did cause brain damage and affect his personality and he was no longer the same little boy...he did show some aggression and forgot how to play, but he was still our little baby and not in pain. We did question the vet whether we should carry on, as his quality of life in terms of enjoyment wasn't the same, but because he was so young, they (and us) wanted to make doubly sure that it wasn't the side effects of the drugs ...On his final day he started to show seizure activity and symptoms of his meningitis returning..I rushed him to the emergency vet (who was also the specialist), but he had reached the point of no return and they had exhausted all possible 
options...so we had to say our final goodbye to our adorable little boy....

Wow, sorry I have just written an essay...a hard one to write through tears ....

I hope your little ones will be as right as rain and lead a long and happy life...Bramble's story is a rare one!


----------



## Bramble's Mummy

Ps forgot to say that the vets think that the underlying cause of the meningitis and seizures was a brain tumor..


----------



## Sheri

Oh, Bramble's Mummy, I'm SO sorry to read this!! Please post a new thread to let people know... many people may miss your terrible news here. 

How very sad. My heart hurts for you.

Have you let the breeder know?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Brambles Mummy, Very sorry to hear of the loss of your little guy which must have seemed like two times. I hope you remember only the good times.


----------



## davetgabby

So sorry for you Brambles Mummy. Hugs and woofs Dave and Molly. Jenny , we're hoping for the best. Keep us posted.


----------



## SnickersDad

Tears. So very sorry you and Brambles had to go through this. It never gets any easier, which makes all the good times even more special.

Will the vet perform an autopsy to see if it can tell you for sure what the cause of Brambles seizures were?


----------



## Bramble's Mummy

Thank you all for being so sweet....its making me cry again!!! It was truly a terrible time, and you are so right when you said 'it was like he had died twice'...the first time it happened, we had to rush him to the emergency vet 30 miles away at 2am (it never happens during the day does it??!) by which time the seizures where so severe he couldn't walk...by daylight he had also lost his sight...but the vet said he could come back from it, and proceeded with the spinal tap, which confirmed sterile meningitis. Amazingly, although he couldn't walk or see, he recognized our voices and was so excited that he tried to walk to be near us! He just broke our hearts all over again! Like a miracle, he did regain his sight and ability to walk within 36 hours, and the vets were hopeful for a full recovery. Unfortunately, an awful subsequent seizure a few hours later (once we had taken him home and just as my husband was leaving for China) caused irreparable damage and it was then that he seemed truly different . 

We obviously let the breeder know as soon as it all happened, and they were wonderful. We kept them informed throughout the nightmare, and they have been great. They are obviously very concerned as to why it happened and were going to report it to the HCA (I think they would have liked us to have an autopsy, but it was too late, and I'm not sure I could have that gone through with it!) They felt absolutely terrible, but it was not a genetic disease and there was nothing they could have done to prevent something like this happening. Bramble went to puppy heaven in November and because we trust 
them, in January we got a new little girl from them. Because they felt so sad 
for us (and knew how much we had spent trying to save Bramble), they were 
really kind and reduced the price as much as they could for our new baby (who is completely adorable and helping with the grief)

Do you think I should post this somewhere else, to let others Havanese parents know? I would be heartbroken of this happened to someone else too.


----------



## andra

Oh, I am also in tears reading what happened. I am so very sorry for your loss.

andra


----------



## Pipersmom

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss of Bramble. Your story made me cry, it sounds like it was very traumatic and I can't imagine how hard that must have been. 

I hope your little girl helps to heal your hearts.


----------



## pjewel

This breaks my heart. It's hard enough to lose them when they've lived a long life, but to let them go so early is so against the nature of things. I've watched Milo have a seizure and it's terrifying. You're so helpless. You're all in my prayers. I know your little girl will help heal your heart.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

My Daisy has had 3 seizures in the last 5 months. It is very scary to witness. Luckily Daisys are short (usually around 20-30 sec) and she recovers from them quickly. I had a full bloodpanel done on her just a few weeks ago- which didn't show anything signifigant. The vet said to keep an eye on her, that if she has more than 3 in a month then we can do more testing, although for the minor seizures she is having they usually don't prescribe medication etc. She is getting older - she turned 7 in Dec- and the vet now considers her a 'Senior Dog'. Aww my sweet Daisy........


----------



## pjewel

Katie, it is terrifying to watch. Milo also has had a few. After the first, when I freaked out and thought he was going to die, I know just to hold him and keep him (and me) as calm as possible till it's over. His have been more than a month apart. They also couldn't find anything in the blood work.


----------



## Suzi

I am so sorry to here about Bramble. Do you have pictures of you new pup? Or have you already posted them. I am glad you have a new baby to help you heal.
Maddie and Zoey are giving Milo and Daisy licks


----------



## krandall

I am SO sorry to hear this. It must have been SO hard for you. Just please take comfort in the fact that you were able to help your little one on his way to a better place.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

Wow, Jenny that is scary. Please keep us updated with any news. Hopefully, there won't be anymore seizures.

Bramble's Mummy- so sorry to hear about Bramble. That is so sad. Enjoy your new little pup!


----------



## dodrop82

That story is heartbreaking and horrifying! I'm so sorry you had to go through that! And the only way to come back after something like that, is to give your heart the joy only a puppy can bring! (Or a baby...but for a few of us, that ship has sailed...) I hope the new baby has soften your pain! 

Geri...I didn't know Milo had had anymore seizures after that first one! What the hell?! Poor Babe! Give him a big kiss on the lips for me!!!!


----------

